
Australian woman kicked out of China for jogging during quarantine - finphil
https://nypost.com/2020/03/20/australian-woman-kicked-out-of-china-for-jogging-during-quarantine/
======
notlukesky
Here is her video after jogging:

[https://mobile.twitter.com/Nectar_Gan/status/124085574011115...](https://mobile.twitter.com/Nectar_Gan/status/1240855740111155200?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1240855740111155200&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.cnn.com%2F2020%2F03%2F20%2Fasia%2Fbeijing-
coronavirus-woman-fired-intl-hnk%2Findex.html)

